# Spoiled Dog????



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Do your family &/or friends make comments about how your golden is spoiled? Do they say "Gross" or "That's disgusting:doh:" when you give your four legged kid a kiss? Do they make derogatory remarks when you talk about your dogs the same way that others talk about their kids? Tell all!

My son, 27, who lives with me, is ALWAYS making comments about how my boys are spoiled. He's continually telling them to get out of the kitchen when I allow them there. I don't allow them to beg but they're more than welcome to lie down beside the kitchen table when we're eating or if I'm just working there. Hey, I feed them in the kitchen & that's where their water bowl is. The boys have just learned to ignore him as he's just vocal. I have told my son that the house is Oliver & Nygels & NOT his & if he doesn't like it - get out!!!!!! He also thinks that it is ridiculous that I take the boys everywhere with me causing my vehicle to be a dogmobile. (His vehicle is immaculate!!!) Oh well, my daughter is a goldenaholic (Nurse Douglas here on this site), approves of our doggie home and regularly leaves her golden girl, Riley, at our home for fun!!!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Most people just say they would like to come back as one of my dogs! And if they say they are spoiled I do not take offense, it means I am succeeding.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Everyone I know thinks we are craaaazy~

The lady I work with has dirt issues and I know she just cringes at the thought that both my dogs sleep on our bed. I bet she thinks I am dirty because of it, lol.

Ah, they are just jealous


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Well if any of my friends and family would make remarks like that I wouldn't talk to them


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Nah, I dont think they make deragatory remarks at all. They understand the dogs are pets, and part of the family, not working dogs, and such is life!


----------



## GoldenGratitude (Jan 25, 2007)

I think most people are afraid to tell me my dogs are spoiled...even though everyone knows they are. My car is a dog-mobile too - and that's fine with me. I absolutely love taking them all the places that I can. Our house is set up for us and for the dogs - we are the ones that live there. Visitors (including my kids and my grandkids) just have to deal with it. Dog people understand. Others just have to accept it. There's nothing better this time of year than cuddling up with our two goldens on the couch and watching a good tv show or movie with just the christmas tree on and the fireplace going!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I live for my dogs and if i want to spoil them why should'nt i.

Maggie


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

My category wasn't listed: Yes and did it on purpose!

But, I also differentiate between indulged and spoiled. Spoiled is the screaming kid in the store to throws his tantrum until mommie and daddy give in. Indulged is the well-behaved child who is catered too because he/she is a joy to be around. Every once in a while we have to redefine our roles but that's rare.

Penny is indulged. We give her treats, she's allowed tidbits from the table, she sleeps anywhere she wants, gets the best dog food, rides in the 'Penny mobile' every where we go that's safe for her and gets taken to the park to swim on a regular basis. All this for one pooch because she's such a joy to be around.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

My dogs aren't spoiled - they are loved.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I believe that my brothers think we are nutz... but that's too bad b/c I think they are sad... since they don't have that kind of love in their lives! My mom *knows* we are nutz lol... and loves us despite it lol!!


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

Baileys pretty spoiled, but I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Everyone thinks we're crazy, 4 dogs in the house and yes there spoiled just like my kids. I have people visit and they don't like how my dogs are, well the way I look at it, if you don't like it don't come to my house, my step-father-in-law got a taste of Jack this last summer, haven't seen him since















​*Jack*, *Peanut* and *Rusty*​*
*


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> Everyone thinks we're crazy, 4 dogs in the house and yes there spoiled just like my kids. I have people visit and they don't like how my dogs are, well the way I look at it, if you don't like it don't come to my house, my step-father-in-law got a taste of Jack this last summer, haven't seen him since
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My father in law is NOT a dog person & continually picks at his clothes to remove even the non-existent dog hair from his pants/socks. Well, last time he visited, he bent down to give my granddaughter a hug/kiss goodbye & Oliver got in the middle & gave him a BIG SLURP right on his face. My granddaughter said "Papa Dick, Ollie loves you. He only kisses people who he loves". Well, what could he say then! So, it's become a bit of a family joke about how Dick was kissed by a dog! Hey, that's quite a compliment, I'd say!


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Most people really don't say anything to me about how "spoiled" (I consider it *not* spoiled, just well-loved!) my pups are. They just know me and how I've always been with my fur-babies. Most of my close family considers their pets to be indoor members of their families just like we do, so it's not wierd to them. We all kiss and hug our pups(and each others pups too!). Same with our friends, most have well-loved and affectionate indoor family pups as well.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Well, Diesel isn't as "spoiled" as some dogs, meaning ... he doesnt get table scraps, not allowed on furniture, not allowed in the same room we are eating in ... but I think (not that it matters much, I am no expert) its important for him to know his boundaries. He refuses to eat human food now (will not touch a hot dog ?? I tried to give him meds in it one time, he ate the pill and spit out the hot dog lol) And he doesnt beg. BUT .. he gets a lot of kisses and toys and baths and brushings  All in all he gets more love than just your average pet, but thats love! I hate when people comment about me kissin' D! Hes my baby, would you go your whole life without kissing your baby...? I dont think so...


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

My sister says I have empty-nest syndrom and I'm filling it with dogs. She also says I'm a dog-freak. But I don't care what she says or thinks. My dogs bring me so much joy.

I know some of my friends think I'm goofy over my dogs too, but they are sweet about the comments they make.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes. I get comments all the time, though I wouldn't really call them 'derogatory.' Most people just think we're nuts and laugh about how spoiled our boys are.
We always say that this is their house, they just let us live here. And it's true! We spoil them rotten and we love doing it. It makes us happy and it certainly makes the boys happy! For us, that's all that matters. They're here for such a short period of time, I think they _should_ be spoiled. If people want to think that's crazy or ridiculous, or whatever, so be it.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

A lady who works with my mum says that 'I take more care and show more affection for my dog than some people show for their children'. Sadly I expect that it is true.

She isn't a dog person at all but she has got my boy a christmas present this year! 

I chose to bring this animal into my life so I feel I should give him the best life possible.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

My girls are slightly on the spoiled side...


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

My girls are slightly on the spoiled side...


----------

